# KoC's Ultimate Unit Game #10 - Ideas?



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

As a celebration of the massive increases in popularity with each game, i want to do something special for Game #10, and i want YOU to have your say about the theme. 

Post your ideas in this thread for a theme you would enjoy, and some ideas about how it will work.

I want this game to be EPICALLY AWESOME!!!




Also, i was considering about making it so that players are only eliminated after losing 3 rounds, rather than just 1.
This would mean that nobody would be eliminated till at least the end of round 3, and the game will likely go for more than 10 rounds!
It would be a lot more rolling for me, and the game would take a LOT longer to finish, but it would make it a LOT more fun for everyone i think. 

As i said, i want this game to be EPIC.

Post your ideas.


----------



## the Autarch (Aug 23, 2009)

monsterous creatures and walkers?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Character AND unit, maximum points ~400?


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

What if we were allowed to mix and match war gear between codices? Something like you are allowed to take a 100 point unit and switch out its wargear for 100 points of wargear from any codex. Now, I think those numbers should be adjusted but they are a decent example of what I'm aiming for. 

BTW, it would also work in such a way that the unit would replace whatever it's currently using. If you wanted to give termie armor to a unit of guardsmen you would have to find the cheapest termie upgrade throughout the different codexes and then use that for the upgrade. Then, you would only remove their armor so they would essentially have a lasgun, storm bolter, power sword and their termy armor. I don't know if that example is exactly right but you get the idea.

To simplify, maybe we could do it with just the HQ section and we all pick different HQs and then add any wargear from any codex that we like?

Hopefully I conveyed the idea alright but it's kind of hard to fully describe. Unfortunately I can see a lot of little problems potentially popping up but maybe if the idea is well received we can iron all that out.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

the Autarch said:


> monsterous creatures and walkers?


I was going to do this for Game #9, but i decided to put it off till Game #11 or #12 (i still have another 4-5 game ideas for after game #10).



Sethis said:


> Character AND unit, maximum points ~400?


Yeah, i was considering something along these lines.
Only problem is i can see people will say to me "why did you allocate wounds on the unit instead of the IC?", and vice-versa.
But yeah, something along these lines would be good. 



Hurricane said:


> What if we were allowed to mix and match war gear between codices? Something like you are allowed to take a 100 point unit and switch out its wargear for 100 points of wargear from any codex. Now, I think those numbers should be adjusted but they are a decent example of what I'm aiming for.
> 
> BTW, it would also work in such a way that the unit would replace whatever it's currently using. If you wanted to give termie armor to a unit of guardsmen you would have to find the cheapest termie upgrade throughout the different codexes and then use that for the upgrade. Then, you would only remove their armor so they would essentially have a lasgun, storm bolter, power sword and their termy armor. I don't know if that example is exactly right but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


Yeah, i can understand what you are trying to say.
I do like the idea, however it could be easily broken.
I can imagine that people would find loopholes to run units that are insanely cheap yet insanely durable and killy.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Ork Boyz @16 points a piece because they're wielding Warscythes?


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Perhaps then just doing the HQ section where you can take an HQ of 100 poinnts or less and give him 50 points of wargear from any codex? Still too breakable?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

A bigger problem with the mix/match wargear idea is that you need access to more or less every codex in order to find the best combinations - a lot of people only have one or two.

For the wound allocation thing then perhaps allocate the wounds to the most expensive remaining unit? Example: If you have Mephiston with a 7 man Terminator squad then all wounds get assigned to the terminators until the total squad value drops below 250pts, at which point you assign wounds to the character, then when he takes a wound (250 divided by his 5 wounds is 50pts per wound lost) the termies start taking wounds again.

Stops people hiding uber-killy characters behind chaff screens (think Swarmlord with 30 Gaunts) but also allows relatively weak characters (IG HQ choices) to be protected by a more elite bodyguard (Ogryns? lol) to a certain extent. In story terms, it represents each side attacking the biggest threat to them, or a really strong character starting off by charging to the front, taking some wounds, and retreating to recover behind his bodyguard before jumping back into the fray.

Of course that might become rather complex in terms of how long it takes to roll each round, but it depends how much work you want to do... :grin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Create a method where YOU select a random unit from a codex of their choice, and they then kit it out to under 300pts


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

non named/unique HQs under 175 points. + a unit under 200 points?

Edit: to make things a little bit difficult


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

This is a long shot, but what about the minimum for a FoC? 1 HQ and 2 Troops? ~400 - 500pts

And as nobody will be out until round three, are you doing a best-out-of-three scenario where half (although with multiple rounds it doesn't need to be half) of the lowest win:lose ratio are out.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Bikes and Cavalry?


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

I liked the idea you were talking about a little while ago with the biggest fail competition. Having to spend at least 200 points and the winner gets eliminated. Not many people have put alot of thought into how to make units bad so it may be interesting.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Super heavies? No, not enough people have the required documents for a game with those parameters. Doubles matches? Normal game includes 64-68? If so then include 128-136 entries. Same number of games and roughly similar time frame, but much more destruction. However, it might be trouble to find a partner for some people and getting that many people might be a trouble. Some of the mechanics might be wonkey too.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

How bout the Most Expensive Unit you can make in your codex?


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Rathios1337 said:


> How bout the Most Expensive Unit you can make in your codex?


1 unit and no point limit? I second that.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Doubles competition. Every player chooses a single guy with a maximum of 200 points, then he is randomly paired with someone else, who will be his partner in the game. Then the pair is randomly paired against an other pair, and the battle begins. The wining pair proceeds to the next round and so on, until only a single pair is left. Then the pair is split and there is a one on one game to decide the winner.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Worst unit available;

You have 300 points to make the absolute worst entry you can possibly think of.

Battle of the losers :biggrin:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Doubles competition. Every player chooses a single guy with a maximum of 200 points, then he is randomly paired with someone else, who will be his partner in the game. Then the pair is randomly paired against an other pair, and the battle begins. The wining pair proceeds to the next round and so on, until only a single pair is left. Then the pair is split and there is a one on one game to decide the winner.


This is exactly what I was getting at, but like I said some oddities could turn up or people could spam what appeared last time. I move that the greater daemon of slaanesh be barred. Although, I am of the mind that the winning team not be split up, but rather both receive 50% of a slightly increased rep award and both receive medals.

Anywho, thanks Doelago for putting the extra thought in that I refused to undertake. :laugh:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Small Guns edition (Pistols)
Big Guns edition (S7+ plus ranged weapons only)
Jousting edition (Beasts and Cavalry only, you could make a mount for each race that doesn't have already have one i.e. Boars/Cyboars for Orks, some weird biovore-based thing for Nids etc. Anything that obviously wouldn't be able to get on the mount is a no-go i.e. a Swarmlord straddling a Trygon is awesome but ridiculous)
Puny edition (Str 3- things only)
Bodybuilder edition (Str. 7+ Close Combat things only)
Martial Skill edition (WS 6+ only)
Marksman edition (BS 5+ only, or Snipers only)
Flurry of Blows edition (Shots/Attacks 5+ only)
Tough Guy edition (T5+ only)
Tarpit edition (As many unupgraded models you an fit into the points cost)
The Big Bang edition (Blasts only)
Barbecue edition (Meltas and Flamers only)
Paper Armour edition (5+ saves only)
Shield of Steel edition (2+ saves only)

Have we had a psyker edition?

Midnight


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

3 ideas travelling my head at the moment:

1. Make people take slots from one specific Force Organisation Slot only.

2. Do a kill team style with 200 point limit.

3. Insert final choice made here...


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

A squad of independant characters, the IC can be from the same or different codecies


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Hmmm... well i could do the Epic Fail edition, but i was going to save that for around #13 or #14.

MdnightSun, a lot of the ideas you have posted are quite good, but they are far too restrictive.
Most of them basically eliminate the ability to use half the Codices, and Tyranids will miss out on a lot.
With a bit of tweaking though, some of them could be used.
For example, allowing 2+ saves and/or T6+ will allow all codices to be used, otherwise Tyranids/Daemons/etc basically have no choices.

The idea of pairing people for doubles tournaments would be interesting, but i wouldn't want someone to be held back by another player.

So what do people think about the triple-elimination system?
You would basically have 3 "lives" in the tournament.
So most of you should make it at least to Round 5 or 6.
Or should i just do the normal single-elimination? (You lose, your out)

The other advantage of the triple-elimination system is that there will be no need for fill-in units, and i wont have to use the number 64. If there are an odd number of people, then i could have the odd person play against a fill-in unit, or just flip a coin for win/loss, or just have an auto-win.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Having a character and a unit would be difficult. But interesting.

How about a point limit kill team? Maybe 200 pts, worth of a team. Limit, 1 model per codex, therer are unlimited codexes one could chose from. No special characters.


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> So what do people think about the triple-elimination system?
> You would basically have 3 "lives" in the tournament.
> So most of you should make it at least to Round 5 or 6.
> Or should i just do the normal single-elimination? (You lose, your out)
> ...


I like the idea of the triple elimination system, more fun for everyone as we get more battles before losing and inevitably being kicked out. It also gives everyone an advantage because if we come across something we can't kill for some reason, then instead of an insta-loose, theres always another chance, so it isn't so much the luck of the draw whether or not we get through, so we need to be good at everything, the epitome of the Ultimate Unit!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

My only gripe with the Ultimate Unit Games so far is that they are very non-Tau friendly in points cost. Most armies do fine with round numbers on small scales as they have many units where models are 10, 25 or 50 points. But competitive Tau units all go 40/60/120/160 making us waste points on useless wargear every match.

I request that game #10 is 150, 250, 350 points. Everything above that, and we can do fine with round numbers.

EDIT: I would also like an HQ only 400 points game  (Although requiring special characters would be a big "fuck you loyalist Tau, you can't come!")
Triple elimination sounds awesome.



Rathios1337 said:


> How bout the Most Expensive Unit you can make in your codex?


Then Eldar and Tau would have a big adantage with their phoenix council and O'Shovah body guard spam respectively. Everyone would just go with those two, as the prior is close to 1K points, and I'm sure I can bring O'Shovahs unit up to 1,2K.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I would like to third the kill team idea. :so_happy:


----------



## Desecai (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure in a most expensive unit contest I would use Death Company and have almost 3000 points in my one unit.


----------



## Sausage (Dec 11, 2010)

I like the triple elimination idea and the doubles idea is pretty cool too but change up the partners every round randomly so as to not be held back by other players. (Some times the same partner, some times not its all up to the dice) that would make a pretty epic battle. :wink:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the doubles idea, being paired with another player. 

Either that or the 'worst' unit idea, mentioned earlier, where you come up with the worst unit you can think of for a certain point limit (200 or something), and the losing units advance through the rounds.

Another idea: how about a 'unique' tournament, where each unit can only be taken once? You'd have to come up with a sort of lottery to determine who got first choice, or go by who enters what first, but it might be interesting.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

That does sound good. Although would be tempted to operate on a first come first served policy.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't know if this has been suggested, but if it is three rounds, how about each person choose three units from three different codexes from three different Force slots. 

Between all three choices you have a total of X number of points to allocate as you want. Say for example 500.

So, if you spend 300 in your first round, in the next two rounds, you only have 200 pts to spend. 

It might be complicated, but for the minmaxer in most of us, I think it could be really fun.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

You know what would be cool? A pit of death type thing. One model each. Each model rolls a D6. Each number a different weapon. And thats what they fight with that round.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

What about make everyone a single Conscript (so BS2), with a random weapon, rolled at the start of each round.

Roll 2D6
2 - Assault Cannon
3 - Heavy Bolter
4 - Flamer
5 - Bolter
6 - Lasgun
7 - Laspistol
8 - Lasgun
9 - Bolter
10 - Flamer
11 - Heavy Bolter
12 - Assault Cannon

Stand and shoot till one goes down.

Still have the Triple-Elimination though, so you can lose 3 games before you are eliminated.
So if you have bad luck and draw a Laspistol against an Assault Cannon, its not the end of the world.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I think its cool. How about Armor options?

lol 2D6

2 2+
3 3+
4 4+
5 5+
6 6+
7 2/3 +(Second Invulnerable)
8 3/4+
9 4/5+
10 5/5+
11 6/6+
12 6+ Invulnerable


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Invulnerable wont really make that much of a difference, and giving a model a 2+/3++ save on a 7 (1 in 6 chance) is overkill for a conscript.


Would have to be something more like this...

2 - 2+
3 - 3+
4 - 4+
5 - 5+
6 - 6+
7 - No save
8 - 6+
9 - 5+
10 - 4+
11 - 3+
12 - 2+

The table above would give you a 2/36 chance of being a Terminator, a 4/36 chance of being a Space Marine, a 6/36 chance of being a Scout or Carapace Vet, a 8/36 chance of being in Flak Armour, 10/36 chance of being in Light Armour, and 6/36 chance of going in the nude.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah. Probably. I didn't realize you didn't have any ap 2 or 3 weapons.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

So something like this?....


*Heresy Online Member*


WS | BS | S | T | W | I | A | Ld | Sv
3 | 2 | 2 | 3 | 1 | 2 | 1 | 7 | Variable

*Weaponry*
_Roll 2D6_


Result | Weapon
2 | Assault Cannon
3 | Heavy Bolter
4 | Heavy Stubber
5 | Bolter
6 | Lasgun
7 | Laspistol
8 | Lasgun
9 | Bolter
10 | Heavy Stubber
11 | Heavy Bolter
12 | Assault Cannon
*Armour*
_Roll 2D6_


Result | Armour
2 | Terminator Armour (2+)
3 | Power Armour (3+)
4 | Carapace Armour (4+)
5 | Flak Armour (5+)
6 | Leather Armour (6+)
7 | No Armour (-)
8 | Leather Armour (6+)
9 | Flak Armour (5+)
10 | Carapace Armour (4+)
11 | Power Armour (3+)
12 | Terminator Armour (2+)


Would people like to do something like this for Game #10?
Or do something different?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

That actually sounds like a cool idea!


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> What about make everyone a single Conscript (so BS2), with a random weapon, rolled at the start of each round.
> 
> Roll 2D6
> 2 - Assault Cannon
> ...


I dont like that, has no input from us at all.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Quozzo said:


> I dont like that, has no input from us at all.


Fair enough.
Just wanted something fun that everybody can have a good chance of winning.
Something fun and enjoyable rather than uber-competitive.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

lol Heresy Members. I like that. Can some of us have special abilities? Like if we're supporters or dark disciples? Lol, advertisement to get people to prescribe as supporters and or become dark disciples.


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Fair enough.
> Just wanted something fun that everybody can have a good chance of winning.
> Something fun and enjoyable rather than uber-competitive.


I'm just one guy, i might be in the minority.

I like these games because the units i choose are just that, the ones i chose. so whether i win or not at least i did my best and can go away and learn what kicked my ass and why. the game your suggesting is completely random with no strategy or tactics, which is what i find most appealing about the 40k universe.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> lol Heresy Members. I like that. Can some of us have special abilities? Like if we're supporters or dark disciples? Lol, advertisement to get people to prescribe as supporters and or become dark disciples.


While doing something like this may encourage people to donate to Heresy, i would rather not do it as it would frustrate people who can't afford to donate (or dont have the ability to), and would end up resulting in less players.

Giving some players advantages and others disadvantages would be counter-productive to the Ultimate Unit series.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Quozzo said:


> I'm just one guy, i might be in the minority.
> 
> I like these games because the units i choose are just that, the ones i chose. so whether i win or not at least i did my best and can go away and learn what kicked my ass and why. the game your suggesting is completely random with no strategy or tactics, which is what i find most appealing about the 40k universe.


Yeah, i agree with you mate.
That was the idea of the Ultimate Unit games in the first place, to be something that users can actually choose to face off against other peoples choices. 

But doing 1 random game could be good for something different, something for fun rather than competitive.
It would only be for the 1 game, then would go back to games similar to the first 9 games.

I dunno, see what some of the others think.

At the moment im thinking of either the Random Heresy Members, HQ + Troop @300 points, or Epic Fail @ 200 points.

But if i go with the Triple-Elimination, i dont want something where each game is going to take me 10 minutes to do, otherwise it will take me about 100+ hours of dice rolling. :laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> At the moment im thinking of either the Random Heresy Members, HQ + Troop @300 points, or Epic Fail @ 200 points.


Why not do all 3 over the next 3 games?

Just decide which one to do first


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Well i also wanted to do a Tough-Guy edition (2+ saves and/or T6+ only), and a MC/Walker battle.
So i have enough ideas to go till game #15-16 at least, but its just a matter of deciding which one for game #10.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Roll a D6 to decide?

:laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol heresy members! I like that one although I am a sucker towards the completely random.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Lol heresy members! I like that one although I am a sucker towards the completely random.


You should be playing Daemons then, not SM's. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The random Heresy member would be a fun game I think. 

I`ll play it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> You should be playing Daemons then, not Necrons. :laugh:


?!?!? Never played Necrons. Although I have been tempted to use a tzeentchian Daemon army. They seem the most fun and random to me.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

If you are going with the biggest loser competition i would suggest a MINIMUM points cost that has to be spent- otherwise i will take a single gretchin or conscript and see you in the final...

a minimum points cost will force an actual choice to be made


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> ?!?!? Never played Necrons. Although I have been tempted to use a tzeentchian Daemon army. They seem the most fun and random to me.


Sorry, figured you played Necrons from the avatar.
I edited my post after i posted it.



sir_m1ke said:


> If you are going with the biggest loser competition i would suggest a MINIMUM points cost that has to be spent- otherwise i will take a single gretchin or conscript and see you in the final...
> 
> a minimum points cost will force an actual choice to be made


Yeah mate, thats pretty much the idea of it. 
Rather than a maximum limit of 200, there would be a minimum limit of say 100 or 150 or something.


----------



## Hokage039 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well this will be my first post, but i missed most the other Unit battles but the trend did look like all fights start within 6 to 12 inches, how about a game that give units with range advantage a shot and start the game at 32 inches or 48 might even see a dif variety of units played. Especially since we leave out jump packs and long range weaponry a lot. Could also add in night fighting rules making people want to think about what they allocate and so on. I know a lot of rolling and new variables but if ur up for the work y not.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> At the moment im thinking of either the Random Heresy Members, HQ + Troop @300 points, or Epic Fail @ 200 points.


Thanks for completely ignoring my input on points cost increments.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Thanks for completely ignoring my input on points cost increments.


I didn't completely ignore it. I considered it. But i cant please everyone. Everyone complains about something in one of the games.

Random Heresy members has no effect, Epic Fail wouldn't make a difference, and im sure you could make a HQ + Troop option add up to 300 points just as easily as 250 or 400 (fire warriors are 10 points after all).

But if i change one thing to suit one person, then others will complain that they want things changed to suit them, and then it all becomes a massive headache.
There are plenty of people who submit units that are 10-20% under the points limit, some even at only half of the points limit, and they still do reasonably well considering.
Dont blame me, blame GW for making a codex with limited competitive units in it.

And either way, the point values are just a guide, nothing is set in stone. I can make it 250 or 350 if you really want.
(Actually, 400 will probably work better for HQ+Troop/Elite anyway. I assume that 400 is ok for Tau?)


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

You're right in that with the current templates you chose it would not matter as much, jumped the gun a little. Yeah, 400 points is OK, at that point it all starts evening out.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I like the idea of say a max point limit for a unit of Independent characters. So you could max out the points on one guy or split it up over a number of guys. No limit to the number of characters as long as they are from the HQ section.

Also how about a single elimination death match. We all give you a unit based on some criteria. Than you have 5 or 6 units preset that will be revealed to us once the round starts. Everyone faces the unit. You win you move on to the next round to face the next danger, you don't you are out. Last unit standing wins.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

asianavatar said:


> Also how about a single elimination death match. We all give you a unit based on some criteria. Than you have 5 or 6 units preset that will be revealed to us once the round starts. Everyone faces the unit. You win you move on to the next round to face the next danger, you don't you are out. Last unit standing wins.


Actually, i quite like the sound of that.

Allow say 250 points for everyone to make a unit, and then people have to face off against units that i create.
So Round 1 everyone might have to fight against a mob of Boyz, then round 2 against a Land Raider, then Round 3 against a Trygon, etc.
Then sort out placings depending on how many rounds people progressed (and use VP's for tie breakers).
Would force people to take units that can cover all areas.
Although i wouldn't make the units too powerful, and i would only do the 1 turn each round (with player shooting/charging first).

Hmmm... it actually has quite a lot of potential.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Actually, i quite like the sound of that.
> 
> Allow say 250 points for everyone to make a unit, and then people have to face off against units that i create.
> So Round 1 everyone might have to fight against a mob of Boyz, then round 2 against a Land Raider, then Round 3 against a Trygon, etc.
> ...


So it won't be a Monolith in the final round?

That does sound pretty unique and interesting. Very different format from the other games.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This sounds like a good idea. However it does sound like a lot of work since going by current standards there would be nearly 64 entrants.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

KingOfCheese said:


> Actually, i quite like the sound of that.
> 
> Allow say 250 points for everyone to make a unit, and then people have to face off against units that i create.
> So Round 1 everyone might have to fight against a mob of Boyz, then round 2 against a Land Raider, then Round 3 against a Trygon, etc.
> ...


That does sound awesomely funtastic.

Only thing I can think of being a bit of a block is the ground rules. I.E. you would need to have both shooting/combat and several turns..


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Actually, i quite like the sound of that.
> 
> Allow say 250 points for everyone to make a unit, and then people have to face off against units that i create.
> So Round 1 everyone might have to fight against a mob of Boyz, then round 2 against a Land Raider, then Round 3 against a Trygon, etc.
> ...


Sounds like DoW2: The Last Stand!

The Grand Final could have the last two in the same arena, and who ever is standing last ultimately wins.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

You could even rank everyone after each round and than the first half goes on and the second half gets eliminated. Therefore you could have a preset number of slots and a preset number of rounds.


----------

